# Earthquake Damage



## Barry (Jan 28, 2008)

It' been almost 3 years since the earthquake in Abruzzo. 80% of the houses in our village (Carrufo) were classified category E uninhabitable. 1 house has been repaired, a second house is 80% complete and the builder went bankrupt. Our neighbor who is 89 is sleeping in her kitchen as the upstairs ceiling had fallen in on her bed. They are repairing the church though. We have been offered 80% funding to repair our house but they won't tell us what they expect us to do. Our original evaluation said it was because our chimney was crooked! I can't see taking an 80,000 euro grant adding 20,000 of our own money to do repairs to a 23,000 euro house when they can't even look after the permanent residents.


----------

